# Oh the Weather Outside is Frightful



## Larryh86GT (Dec 14, 2010)

It's cold, it's windy, it's snowing. This is what the street looked like when I went for my morning run today. I like running a lot more summer mornings at about 70 degrees.


----------



## PPBart (Dec 14, 2010)

Frightful indeed! Temp dropped to 28F this morning, stayed below freezing for at least 3 hours!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2010)

I got about 8" of snow between noon and 3 pm today


----------



## Brian (Dec 14, 2010)

Well you can keep it on your side of the mountians Dan.. We don't want any over here in central PA.. It IS cold as HECK here though..


----------



## Arne (Dec 15, 2010)

Is the snow deep enough to keep you from dumpster diving for bottles?? lol, Arne.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 15, 2010)

I took this picture yesterday of in front of the building where I work in Cheektowaga. Those black things sticking up are 55 gallon drums to give you an idea of how much snow we have on the ground so far.


----------



## frohe (Dec 15, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> It's cold, it's windy, it's snowing.



Ah... Another visual reminder of why I live down south.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's funny - here is STL MO - if we get an inch of snow - schools start shutting down and people don't know what to do - like it's the end of the world.

I always say the folks up north must just laugh at us


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2010)

Shut down with an inch of snow!

If that was the case here, we would never get open since it snows something almost every day all winter.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 15, 2010)

The inch of snow would probably shut our city down, as well.
But then again, you can't go anywhere around here with out there being hills.
There is also the fact that it hardly ever snows here, so the cities aren't equipped for it.
We had a huge snow in '93 (the year that even Miami got some snow) and the city was shut down for 3 days, IIRC.


----------



## Brian (Dec 15, 2010)

What is strange is I live in central PA and when we THINK we are getting snow they shut the schools down.. That just amazes me.. I was born and raised in upstate NY (Bolton Landing) about a hour North of Albany. My family is still there and they laugh at us.. We used to go to school on a bus and if it snowed the driver got out and put the chains on and we went to school.. But then again people were not so sue happy then either... Sign of the times...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 15, 2010)

grapeman said:


> Shut down with an inch of snow!
> 
> If that was the case here, we would never get open since it snows something almost every day all winter.



Yeah - i am not kidding at all!!


----------



## Celestyal (Dec 22, 2010)

About a month ago we got about 2-3inches of snow (redmond, wa) and it took us 3hrs...3HOURS!!! To do a 25min drive to pick up my sister from work...I didn't even go into work because all my cleints cancelled on me for almost 2 wks after that. The roads were clear in about 2 days (main roads the next day) But plenty of BMW's with panicked drivers spinning out all over the place. We were just mad that we got stuck around a bunch of people who cant drive in the snow...it really wasn't that bad...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 22, 2010)

Brian said:


> What is strange is I live in central PA and when we THINK we are getting snow they shut the schools down.. That just amazes me.. I was born and raised in upstate NY (Bolton Landing) about a hour North of Albany. My family is still there and they laugh at us.. We used to go to school on a bus and if it snowed the driver got out and put the chains on and we went to school.. But then again people were not so sue happy then either... Sign of the times...



You guys are sounding like old folks.... 

" Im my day, we used to walk 4 miles to school, up hill, both ways, through 3 feet of snow...."


----------



## Julie (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> You guys are sounding like old folks....
> 
> " Im my day, we used to walk 4 miles to school, up hill, both ways, through 3 feet of snow...."



I'm with ya John T  Actually last week we had several 2 hour delays, and still got beat up by parents for having school.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 22, 2010)

See - I knew you all laughed at us


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

Back in the old days we would walk to the bus stop, which could be a mile away. Today parents drive the kids to the end of the driveway and sit with them in a heated car!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 22, 2010)

JohnT said:


> You guys are sounding like old folks....
> 
> " Im my day, we used to walk 4 miles to school, up hill, both ways, through 3 feet of snow...."



Stepping in the fresh cow piles to keep your feet warm?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 22, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Stepping in the fresh cow piles to keep your feet warm?



LOL, I never walked throught the fields only over roads. I did feel sorry for the kids that had to milk before school though.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Dec 22, 2010)

In my HS days (61-65) I went to a Catholic HS in Lockport NY. When there were exams and half days the school buses didn't run and I walked home. Just out of curiosity I just google mapped it and it's 9.5 miles. Darn - that's a long walk.

Larry


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Back in the old days we would walk to the bus stop, which could be a mile away. Today parents drive the kids to the end of the driveway and sit with them in a heated car!




Because all the freako's in the world - I don't blame parents for waiting with the younger kids.

But i understand what you are getting at


----------

